# Cherry Audio VOLTAGE MODULAR - Black Friday - what modules are on the wishlist?



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi there VI-C synth heads. So. After a year full of BS and personal grief, I was just thinking about the upside. I have had a lot of fun with virtual synthesizers. My Arturia emulations. Falcon2 stuff. Bazille. Synthmaster. Serum. Loom II. You name it.

But the best decision I have made in this realm must have been clicking that Nucleus link. It took about two hours before I got Core. Next day I picked up the full PSP bundle and Zeroscillator. Yes, I still love FM. A lot 

Oh, by the way, those PA sales that brought me BYOME and LION have been of equally epic proportions. So imagine my surprise when I found out about Euro Reakt 

Anyhow. What’s the point of yours truly rambling on about synths? Well, as we’re getting ready for nights full of calculations, preparing spreadsheets allocating our BF / holiday season budgets, I figured for some of us it would be great to talk to other Voltage Modular fans and share experiences. What are some of the Cherry Audio store’s BEST modules? Do we really need THAT one extra oscillator, step sequencer or mathematical attenuverter? Or are there better or more fun ways to spend our VM budgets?

Also, I am kind of curious who of you are VM users.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

My current setup:
- CA Core
- PSP Everything Bundle
- Beat magazine free modules
- MRB Zeroscillator
- Insomniac Drift Bundle
- Insomniac Digital Delay

My wishlist:
- m*4 stuff
- Unfiltered Audio Distortion Bundle
- HetrickCV Bundle
- MRB everything 

I would love to get in touch with other VM users on here, and learn from your experiences. Cheers!

PS:
The reason I explicity mentioned Unfiltered Audio in my initial post, is that Michael Hetrick replied to something I tweeted out. I asked if there are any plans to port over some of the Euro Reakt stuff to VM, to which he responded that he was planning to do just that. So who knows, in time we may see some LION modules for VM


----------



## Markrs (Nov 17, 2020)

I have it but not played with it that much at the moment. I only have ignite and missed out on buying the core earlier in the year at a great price so it that comes up I will get that. 

I watched a video that showed you could use VSTs like Kontakt within and then manipulate the sounds you create, which looked awesome. It also has MPE support via a paid module which is great. 

I certainly intend to do more with!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

Cool. Last year the PSP Ultimate bundle was $50 on BF, an insane deal for what you get. It has eFeMerizer, basically a 4 operator FM oscillator and ALL filters that were originally in their PSP Nitro / N2O effect, and a whole bunch of verbs, adsr’s, delays. Ridiculously good bundle.

Yes, I do not have the MPE module yet, by Cherry Audio. I will get it so I can fully utilize my Seaboard and Lightblock, sounds like a lot of fun!

Any users of the Vult stuff out there? It looks like their stuff is quite revered in the VCV universe. I am hoping to get some actual users in this thread, if there are any on this forum 

@Empty Vessel You strike me as someone who has had some fun patching with this one?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

For people wondering what I’m talking about - cool review here:






Voltage Modular Review – a Flexible Modular System for Beginner and Professionals by Cherry Audio


Voltage Modular Review – a Flexible Modular System for Beginner and Professionals by Cherry Audio https://www.strongmocha.com/2019/07/13/voltage-modular-review-a-flexible-modular-system-for-beginner-and-professionals-by-cherry-audio/ Voltage Modular by Cherry Audio Review Voltage Modular is one...




vi-control.net





by @Thorsten Meyer. Thorsten, have you expanded your time with this synth, and the modules you’re using at all?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 17, 2020)

Well, I got VM some days(?) ago, because it (Nucleus) is free right now:








Voltage Modular Nucleus


Voltage Modular Nucleus, Free Synth plugin, Download Voltage Modular Nucleus plugin, Free Cherry Audio vst plugins




www.pluginboutique.com




But just started it once to check if it works (licensing and stuff) and haven't touched it since.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Well, I got VM some days(?) ago, because it (Nucleus) is free right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes some time, but I’ve gotten the hang of it. Kind of addictive, a real plaything hehe.


----------



## grum-pe (Nov 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> It takes some time, but I’ve gotten the hang of it. Kind of addictive, a real plaything hehe.





doctoremmet said:


> Cool. Last year the PSP Ultimate bundle was $50 on BF, an insane deal for what you get. It has eFeMerizer, basically a 4 operator FM oscillator and ALL filters that were originally in their PSP Nitro / N2O effect, and a whole bunch of verbs, adsr’s, delays. Ridiculously good bundle.
> 
> Yes, I do not have the MPE module yet, by Cherry Audio. I will get it so I can fully utilize my Seaboard and Lightblock, sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> ...


Vult really is amazing. The Dopamine and Quincunx modules are stunningly useful, let alone the very high quality oscillators and filters. A must-have, imho, though I'm a VCV user too, which is where I got to know his stuff. The sound quality in VM is better, though - obviously 8-)


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

grum-pe said:


> Vult really is amazing. The Dopamine and Quincunx modules are stunningly useful, let alone the very high quality oscillators and filters. A must-have, imho, though I'm a VCV user too, which is where I got to know his stuff. The sound quality in VM is better, though - obviously 8-)


Awesome. You wouldn’t happen to have some audio or video recordings handy, would you? 🥺


----------



## grum-pe (Nov 17, 2020)

These should get you started, though they are VCV-based. However, they work identically in VM... Omri is the go-to guy for noobs in modular.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes, so I have noticed! Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## grum-pe (Nov 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Awesome. You wouldn’t happen to have some audio or video recordings handy, would you? 🥺


As for audio: here's a gig i did in October 2020. Vult is heavily used in the first 35 minutes...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

Anyone with the MRB modules? There aren’t any demos out it seems, except the one pertaining to Zeroscillator.


----------



## grum-pe (Nov 17, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Anyone with the MRB modules? There aren’t any demos out it seems, except the one pertaining to Zeroscillator.


They are fantastic, especially the filter pack...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes. Solely based on my experience with Zeroscillator I’m sold on ALL his stuff. Maybe with the exception of the Syndrum, because I don’t really have a use case - notwithstanding its inherent quality.

Would love to hear some demos. He did post a teaser video for a to be released new module the other day. He also hinted at some BF sale coming up.


----------

